# [gelöst] emerge nspluginwrapper schlägt fehl

## michael_w

Hallo,

wie oben beschrieben. Ich schlage mich schon seit ner Weile damit herum. Ich denke ich brauche ihn gar nicht, aber irgendwie will das System den. 

```

gcc -std=c99 -o test-rpc-common-client.o -c /var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/tests/test-rpc-common.c -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4 -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src -DBUILD_CLIENT -DNPW_COMPONENT_NAME="\"Client\"" -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wall -I/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  

make: *** [npplayer-npw-player.o] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c: In Funktion »xt_event_dispatch«:

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c:161:10: Warnung: Variable »event« wird nicht verwendet

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c: Auf höchster Ebene:

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c:187:3: Warnung: Initialisierung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c: In Funktion »xt_add_focus_listener«:

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c:892:7: Warnung: Variable »errorcode« wird nicht verwendet

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c: In Funktion »xt_remove_focus_listener«:

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c:912:7: Warnung: Variable »errorcode« wird nicht verwendet

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c: Auf höchster Ebene:

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/gtk2xtbin.c:75:24: Warnung: »gtk_xtbin_shutdown« als »static« deklariert, aber nirgendwo definiert

rm test-rpc-common-client.o test-rpc-types-client.o

emake failed

 * ERROR: www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2231:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS_32="-m32 ${LDFLAGS}" || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-plugins/nspluginwr
```

```

gauss ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="X pdf gtk qt3 qt4 alsa cdr mmx sse mmxext ssse3 sse2\

     mp3 gui gimpprint usb unicode cddb dga dvd encode iconv jpeg mp3\

     gimp isdnlog opengl png quicktime real samba truetype \

     mplayer xorg asf nvidia xvmc isdn nls dbus svg exif ogg device-mapper\

     a52 aac aalib v4l v4l2 xv xvid ffmpeg sdl audiofile mad mikmod vorbis\

     syslog xscreensaver samba acpi apm lm_sensors pmu dvdread apache2 qt3support\

     kde xulrunner xcomposite cuda webkit unicode vhook x264 semantic-desktop\

     cupsddk -ppds tiff 64bit acpi php mp4 threads git subversion bluetooth usb\

     udev gps"

LINGUAS="de"

#INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

SANE_BACKENDS="canon microtek2"

#CAMERAS="canon ptp2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ "

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Hat jemand ne Idee?

----------

## franzf

Leider ist der eigentliche Fehler nicht zu sehen. Wenn das build.log zu lange für das Forum ist, kannst du es auch über einen pasteservice (pastebin, oder direkt mit z.B. app-text/wgetpaste) zur Verfügung stellen.

----------

## michael_w

Okay, hier das komplette build log:

https://gist.github.com/2764022

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412053

fixed in >=nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r2

----------

## michael_w

 *franzf wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412053
> 
> fixed in >=nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-r2

 

thx. hab dort eben nicht nachgeschlagen, mein Fehler.

----------

